# Car History Checks



## bigpants (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi there,

My mother is looking to buy a car in Spain (Spanish registered) and she wants to do a history check to make sure that she is not taking on any debts etc.

She has come across the following website:

stop24.es It uses paypal amongst other methods.

Has anybody had any dealings with them? Does this look dodgy or should she just get her butt down to the Gesteria?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

bigpants said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My mother is looking to buy a car in Spain (Spanish registered) and she wants to do a history check to make sure that she is not taking on any debts etc.
> 
> ...


Go to the Gestoria! They will do these checks for her, and in that way its been done by a competent third party


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> Go to the Gestoria! They will do these checks for her, and in that way its been done by a competent third party


Well I used them for a Car purchase last month ( or rather for a car that I didn't purchase ! ) - It cost me 50 Euros and a report was e mailed back to me pretty quickly telling me that there was an Embargo attached to the Car that the owner didn't tell me about. I thought that if he wasn't telling me about that then what else wasn't he telling me ? My suspicions we raised becuase the price seemed too good to be true, the stop24 report basically confirmed what I suspected and saved me a packet.


----------



## jonburt86 (Jul 11, 2010)

I used stop24.es the other day to do a check on a car I was thinking of buying.

The guy's very helpful - gets back to you quickly with all of the information you need about the history of the car. Basically it's a quick and hassle-free way of finding out whether a car is 'safe' to buy.


----------

